# Front leaf cracked



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

So during this last storm i had a front leaf ( the top leaf of the two) crack in half in my 2003 dually. the dealer cant get one till friday and its going to snow 6-12" before then. do you think it will be ok to plow during this storm if i go easy? i think i plowed for 4 hrs after it cracked before i realized what happened. thanks


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, as long as the other leaf goes from bolt to bolt hose clamp the broken leaf to the other and plow on.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

find a local spring shop they will have it in stock and be much cheaper if u are in nh donavan spring


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

i will do the hose clamp today. I did not even think of donovan, my buddy said to try them too. also thinking of doing a stiffer spring due to the major drop when the plow is lifted, any thoughts? I have seen a threads on the x spring code from the dealer, should i get those instead.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get a third leaf in the pack. Was much nicer on my 04 dump truck. Well worth it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

spring shop will be half the cost of dealer. and go with the 6000 lb spring.


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

are they 6k per spring ? dealer wanted 167 each, i did not think that was horrible but now am thinking i want a stiffer spring than the stock code(forget what i have in now). I have been reading up and am going to make some calls today to find either x codes or if donovan has a stiff spring in stock.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

You can shop all you want, but talk to Donavan. They'll know what need & can make it if they don't have it on hand. Pricing good too. 
I've also bought rear springs from school street auto in Lowell. It's been years, but they had new rear springs in stock & the price was crazy good.


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

well I just got a quote from Donovan for 297 dollars each ,that's a 3 layer spring .the next 1 down was 260 something dollars .

the local Ford dealer wants 167 eachfor a code V Springs code X are 180 dollars ,the guys at Donovan are crazy


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

is fords price per pak or spring i get all my stuff at spring rebuilders in worc ma front spring pak 3 leaf f350 $225 per side


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

Ford's price is per side ,the same as Donovan direct replacement with both layers


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

I just call Donovan back to confirm the quote I got this morning ,I don't know what happened but there must have been a communication error because the new quote is 174 dollars per pack and that's a 2630 pounds Springs vs 2230 pounds spring that's currently in the truck .this is the route I will go


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

The only parts that I get at a dealer are the parts I can't get anyplace else.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Its a lot more work if you have a Fisher minute mount frame on the truck. To get the front spring bolt out, you have to remove the whole plow frame. Plan on cutting some of those bolts. The spring bolts are highly torque but usually not seized up. 

I went that route when I did my pickup and put in Ford X codes, because I wanted to keep a good but slightly stiffer ride on an x-cab pickup.

On my F350 dump, I had a spring shop add a leaf to the front pack, which lifted the front and stiffened it. It would be rated higher then the x code now. Between the heavy Fisher and the leaf vac that hangs on it, I have been happy with this choice.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

JAYINH;1609886 said:


> are they 6k per spring ? dealer wanted 167 each, i did not think that was horrible but now am thinking i want a stiffer spring than the stock code(forget what i have in now). I have been reading up and am going to make some calls today to find either x codes or if donovan has a stiff spring in stock.


6,000 total. 3,000 lbs per spring. that is also known as the X code spring used on the F-350 with snow plow package.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

http://www.suspensionconnection.com...it-f350.html?gclid=COLymMOY17UCFZE-Mgod-HMAOQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F250-F...:F-350+Super+Duty&hash=item4159bf397e&vxp=mtr


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

we might have a good used set ill check


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

so i ended up getting the springs from donovan with new hardware. there must have been i communication issue when i first called this morning regarding the price. the total was under 400 with hardware and i was told these are exactly like the xcode leaf, thats perfect for what i need compared to the vcode sagging leafs in the truck now. I just have to make it thru the current storm and drop it off friday to the shop. getting the EGR delete done at the same time. thanks to all who posted. jay


----------



## JAYINH (Jan 2, 2013)

wow, i did not realize how bad the factory springs realy were....the truck rides high and sooo smooth now. 

also had the EGR delete done, does this add a bit more power? the turbo was floating on top of the motor, bolts must have backed out or were never installed after the last time it came off. I am trying to figure is the added power is the turbo being bolted downd or the addition of the delete kit? also theres a lot more cab noise, is this to be expected with the delete and a 4" exhaust? thanks


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if the turbo was not bolted down, that would most likely give you a big pre turbo leak effecting power.


----------

